# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Kuhli loach dance~

## SeleneXD

Hi all~ 
I just got myself a couple of kuhli loaches from y618 today. And about a few hours after i put them into my tank, they started to group together and do this weird 'mass dance' kinda thing. I searched around and found out that its actually called the kuhli happy dance! So yeapp. This is kinda amazing to me and its really interesting. So here I am, sharing a video with you guys! :3 
PS: i've never posted a video before so yea. Pardon me if i do it wrongly. I'll just put the link down here. >< 

http://youtu.be/g6RRzs0v8h0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Arron Miyuki

Awesome! Mine did the same thing too when I put them in initially but they slowly settle down after a while! They do still do that once in a while in the morning when it seems like its going to rain! Other than that, they hide in a pelia moss mass I have when the lights are on and come out when the lights are off  :Smile: 
How many have you got? I have 8 pretty large ones in my tank!

----------


## Kiang

Nice!!

Look familiar. 

I had a pair to start with. However, one of them had gone missing on the 2nd day. 😫

The other is going strong. It will still do the dance when all the light is off.

Will try post a fat photo of my loach when I am back home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SeleneXD

A couple of my loaches are still doing the dance now haha! I started off eith 10, but as of now, left 9. I think one of them squeezed itself into the filter tube and ): yea. Sometimes they disappear and sometimes they come out. I hardly ever see all my 9 loaches at once because they are all just so good at hiding. Plus how my tank is so heavily planted >< 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Arron Miyuki

Ohh sad to hear that! Try to cover your filter tube with netting or some sort! The best time to view them would be when day breaks I guess! Thats when they are out and there's enough light to see them  :Smile:

----------


## SeleneXD

Yea i got like a cage like cover for the filter tube>< and yeapp! The gentle morning sunlight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SeleneXD

I just placed a couple of tablets for them and they came out of their hiding places haha! Apparently they hide under the pieces of driftwood i have in my tank! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SeleneXD

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1388757754.351874.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Arron Miyuki

Haha that's nice! Mine don't really come out when there's light! They sneak out a little but probably only 1/3 of it is out from the dark! Other than that, it's only when lights out! I hope mine breed! Haha

----------


## SeleneXD

Mine just come out to get food, reminds me a little of myself actually. Hehe. I even saw them trying to bring the food into their hiding place. So cute ^^ I heard it's really difficult to breed them though @@


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Arron Miyuki

Haha you're not the only one! Yea I heard that they are really tough to breed! I have mine for like 2 years already? All I heard from people is that they usually breed them accidentally and the babies just pop out one day. Hope that day comes for both you and me and all those that want them!

----------


## Kiang

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1389015242.932550.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1389015260.166132.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1389015273.549358.jpg

The sole survivor in my comm tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stormhawk

To sex them, the females are usually the much larger individuals and always very very fat. Happy Coolie Loaches show darker colors in the right setup. Most of the breeding these days are done with hormones. In the wild I think they aggregate into big writhing balls, like some marine catfish.

----------


## SeleneXD

When i first got my loaches, they hardly had any of their color and I couldnt even see their stripes. After like a month or so, all of them are showing their distinct patterns.  :Very Happy:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stormhawk

That is always a good sign. A happy loach is one that is showing good colors and activity. I remember at the old GC location, they had a massive adult female Coolie Loach in the main display tank and it was actively rooting about once the lights were off.

----------


## SeleneXD

I've never seen the one at GC but i heard it's huge! Mine used to hide in the coconut husk and under the driftwood and only come out when there's food. But now they burrow everywhere even when the lights are on, perching themselves on strands of java moss and stuffs. They even bother my other fishes with their dancing sometimes. HAHA! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Arron Miyuki

If you want some black kuhli loaches, there are some at C328. Saw them yesterday! Those should be about the size of yours cause they are pretty small compared to mine. They have the normal ones too  :Smile:

----------


## SeleneXD

I would wna go but it's so far from where I am ): what is the restocking days for c328 by the way? Oh and i got a couple of shrimps from k&k yst. I hope my loaches dont see them as food. @[email protected] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Arron Miyuki

Haha good luck to your shrimps then! What fish do you have? If you're worried about the kuhli's then it's alright, they won't harm them  :Smile:  C328, Tues and and Thurs for fishes and weds for shrimps. There might be others but I'm not too sure. Call them to confirm  :Smile:

----------


## SeleneXD

I have baby balloon rams, long finned danios and white clouds. Oh and baby endlers >< im kinda worried cos a couple of the shrimps are berried. Haha i'll prolly visit them on Saturdays then ^^ too caught up in school during weekdays :/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Arron Miyuki

Not good with balloon rams! Even with babies! Anything that can fit into their mouth would technically be food :/ your vegetation might help with maintaining the population but they would be shy to come out! My shrimps came out with kuhli's though but not much when I had other fishes :/

----------


## SeleneXD

I guess i'll pray hard then :/ my shrimps seem quite big in comparison with my baby rams' mouths. But some of them are berried so I'm keeping them separated in a breeding area for now >< 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nufish

> I guess i'll pray hard then :/ my shrimps seem quite big in comparison with my baby rams' mouths. But some of them are berried so I'm keeping them separated in a breeding area for now >< 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi there, chance upon this thread, went down to y618 n they were sold out. Tough luck. As for what's the name of the shop in block 328 called? Where else can I find these lively loaches?

----------


## SeleneXD

I got mine from y618. The first time i went down, they were out of stock too. Then i asked the auntie and she said stocks would prolly come in on weds or tues. So maybe you can try going back tmr? (: i got mine on a tuesday. Which i would presume is their restocking day. When i bought my loaches, they had bout 20-30 pieces and they were all super lively and healthy. As for C328, here is the more detailed address. 
Clementi Florist & Aquarium
Address
Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2
Singapore 120328
Tel: 6777 8468
Owners: Mr & Mrs Toh

Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nufish

> I got mine from y618. The first time i went down, they were out of stock too. Then i asked the auntie and she said stocks would prolly come in on weds or tues. So maybe you can try going back tmr? (: i got mine on a tuesday. Which i would presume is their restocking day. When i bought my loaches, they had bout 20-30 pieces and they were all super lively and healthy. As for C328, here is the more detailed address. 
> Clementi Florist & Aquarium
> Address
> Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2
> Singapore 120328
> Tel: 6777 8468
> Owners: Mr & Mrs Toh
> 
> Good luck! 
> ...


Tks for the heads up Selenexd! by the way, u happen to have the no for y618 I can call to check or reserved the loaches?

----------


## Nufish

> Tks for the heads up Selenexd! by the way, u happen to have the no for y618 I can call to check or reserved the loaches?


Just got six from c328!!! Now I'm gonna enjoy the dance show! Thanks so much for the info!!!

----------


## SeleneXD

Haha that's great! Mine dance whenever I do a water change. They're a joy to watch (: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

